# MERX WATCH:  Adding to Gagetown's Urban Operations Village



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2008)

MERX postings to build a shell of a church there, as well as a shell "Townhouse Building" - .pdfs attached if links don't work.


----------



## armyca08 (20 Nov 2008)

Althoug totally off base, is there a reason engineers and others can't do this during their time at gagetown, what is the reason for needing to outsource the work? 

Interesting resource though.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2008)

army08 said:
			
		

> Althoug totally off base, is there a reason engineers and others can't do this during their time at gagetown, what is the reason for needing to outsource the work?
> 
> Interesting resource though.



We are over tasked enough as it is, we don't have the time to do this sort of stuff.


----------



## armyca08 (20 Nov 2008)

I'll have to take your word for it.

However I am left currious if construction projects can't be worked into the training programs.


If it ain't broke


----------



## SprCForr (20 Nov 2008)

army08 said:
			
		

> I'll have to take your word for it.
> 
> However I am left currious if construction projects can't be worked into the training programs.



Not to that extent. There just isn't enough time during training to take on projects of that size. 

To look at it in the form of cost vs time comparison, if we needed it yesterday and it was a top priority, then the Branch would hit it. If cost is the prime concern, then putting it out to bidding is the way to go.


----------

